# Airport Express flashing light



## spain (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi,
I have an Airport Extreme Station which works fine and I have a Airport Express for Itunes which since a few days stopped working. My guess is a hardware problem.

When we updated to Itunes 7.0.1 we lost the button on the bottom which lets you choose the speakers. The I tried to go through every possible solution including, reloading the earlier version of Itunes, resetting the Airport Express soft as well as hard. 
All of a sudden the Airport Express light goes into a state of a rapid flashing green light which does not stop.
I unplugged the Airport Express and when I plug it back in it goes through:
Green light for about 1 second then
Amber light for 4 seconds then
Green light rapidly flashing forever

It does not show up in the configuration in the Airport Admin Utility. 

I have had macs for 16 years and have tried most if not all the usual methods to find faults, but have had no luck so I am wondering if it is a hardware fault.

I appreciate your help, thank you in advance,

By the way if it is faulty hardware is the right step then to call Apple to try and get a replacement?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 11, 2006)

See if your can reset the Airport Express back to factory default.  If that doesn't work then try to reset your PRAM.

One last known fix is to go to /Library/Preferences/System Configuration/ and move the file Networkinterfaces.plist (to the desktop trash can, but do not yet empty it) and then RESTART. This should help in creating new Network default settings to try again. Good Luck.


----------



## spain (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi,
I have tried all of this, but it seems to be soemthing else, because even if the computor is turned of the green light on the airport express keeps flashing rapidly. So i believe it must be something within the express. I will contact an Apple store next week to see if they can help and maybe exchange the unit. 
Thanks for your suggestions. un saludo from Spain


----------

